# Bernard Clayton's New Complete Book Of Breads-30th anniversary edition



## castironcook (Nov 10, 2007)

I bought this book and have found it to be quite useful. The pumpernickel recipe came out fantastic.:chef:

Have any of you used this book?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have a paperback version of this book. I like it too. I also have his book on small breads. His recipes work well and are "approachable". 

My 2 other faves are Peter Reinhart and Maggie Glezer.


----------

